
Ask HN: East African tech incubators? - vwcx
Every so often, we see articles in the Economist about how broadband is revolutionizing tech in East Africa. Can anyone point to any examples of tech incubation in Kenya, Rwanda, etc that&#x27;s happening by locals, as opposed to Silicon Valley applying its mind to African issues? I&#x27;m finding it hard to locate projects&#x2F;start-ups originating from African innovators.
======
Diaznash
None really. I can’t think of any. iHub, Nailab, Swahilibox, etc. All those
hubs are in Kenya & not a single of them is purely local. There must be a
foreigner involved. But I can’t fault them. This points a bigger picture as a
society on how we perceive our own. If I was to create a startup that
assembles and sells bicycles, I’ll have a better chance of succeeding if I had
a white partner than if I did it alone with other local partners. Basically,
people will be more inclined in believing the white guy than they would
believe me, the local with the original idea. This will spread further to how
easy it will be to get funding & eventually clients. Look at all the
successful tech companies in Kenya making a killing out of products which I
personally find misplaced e.g. M-kopa, e-jiko, Jumia online shops, Kibo
motorbikes, cheki/brighter Monday, etc. They all are owned or by a foreigner
or have foreigners as partners. Don’t get me wrong. Am not saying it’s their
fault. It’s the only option. As a Kenyan, it will be easier for me to tell a
Kenyan investor that I need capital to open a clothing shop or a butchery than
try convince them that I need capital to start a virtual reality content
creation startup, which am doing by the way.

